# language schools



## boz (Aug 4, 2013)

Friends of ours are visiting us here in Italy this winter.They would like to attend an Italian course for one month fulltime.They are happy to go anywhere in the country as part of their stay,so does anyone have experience of a really good language school they have been to themselves?I have suggested a school in Sicily as its winter.Its called Babilonia and we'd be interested if anyone has ever attended one of their courses.Many thanks,Boz.


----------



## madzich (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Boz. I'm a Canadian currently living in Urbania, Le Marche region. I'm a student at SCUOLA ITALIA, and highly recommend it. It's a small school with excellent, experienced teachers who tailor your program according to your needs and goals. The small staff go way above and beyond to provide you with an excellent experience - culture, cuisine, hospitality. They are locals and know the best of what's available and who can provide it. My time here has been amazing. Urbania is quite central, with easy access to Milan, Florence, Assisi and other tourist areas, with the benefits of living in a smaller, friendly community where you can experience a less "dressed up", more authentic Italian experience.


----------



## Lou_Suth (Aug 22, 2013)

*Info on Language Schools in Abruzzo ?*

Ciao tutti

I've just moved to Abruzzo, I'm here as a volunteers with WWF for 6 months and hope during this time to find work and a home in Italy  I want to start language course ASAP. I believe there is a language school in Sulmona, I'm hoping to start in September but was told the course is very basic and slow. Does anyone know of any others or can recommend any teachers or courses I can start? Any experiences, even with books / courses I can use at home to help teach myself would be appreciated.

Many thanks,
Louise


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Lou_Suth said:


> Ciao tutti
> 
> I've just moved to Abruzzo, I'm here as a volunteers with WWF for 6 months and hope during this time to find work and a home in Italy  I want to start language course ASAP. I believe there is a language school in Sulmona, I'm hoping to start in September but was told the course is very basic and slow. Does anyone know of any others or can recommend any teachers or courses I can start? Any experiences, even with books / courses I can use at home to help teach myself would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


forget all the fancy new tapes that promise you fluent in ten minutes get some linqphone cds still the best give you lots of real life sits and I still remember them 15 years down the line bthey give you a start and confidence to go out and talk to the local Italians the best way to learn and allways carry a phrase book and speak speak and don't be frightened to make mistakes by the way were are you in abruzzo as we have lived here for 11 years and love every minute


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

If you want to learn via CD etc i can strongly recommend Michel Thomas. 

I found the best things to do were:
Trying to read signs, notices, newspapers 
Going out to eat 
Grocery shopping.


----------



## Lou_Suth (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Pudd! 

I'm living in Anversa degli Abruzzi at the moment, I'll try to get the linguphone and just keep trying!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Lou_Suth said:


> Thanks Pudd!
> 
> I'm living in Anversa degli Abruzzi at the moment, I'll try to get the linguphone and just keep trying!


 I know the place well were you live I got serioly lost there one when I ventured your side of the maiella


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

My wife attended the Dante Alighieri school in Siena last year for 4 months. 4 hrs a day in group plus 2 x 2hrs one on one a week. She came away with a good knowledge of Italian for conservational purposes. I have used the ipad app Babbel which I find very good.


----------

